# ANDROID App



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

> *Mobile App* - Added back support for our dedicated app and found you can not get into threads without special settings. -
> 
> 1. When Opening a Thread, Always: Jump to First Page
> 2. On Forum and Search Summary Pages, Show: First Post in Thread
> 3. Posts Per Page: 20


Samsung Galaxy S4, 4.2.2

None of the above suggestions are working for me. I have uninstalled and reinstalled. I can read private messages but when I initially login I get:










When I go to FORUMS I get:


----------



## mikeren1 (Sep 13, 2008)

Mine has been doing that exact thing..It started (for me) when they made all the changes round' here.


----------



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

I can only get it to work when I click "current" or "subscribed". But like you I can't see the rest of the forums.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi...

We are aware of it but nothing we can personally fix. This is a Forum Runner Issue and it running on IP.Boards. Forum Runner is now owned by Vb.

Trying to get it resolved or we will move to TapaTalk if needed. Please remember for now we do have a mobile skin for your mobile browsers.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Understood, but since it doesn't work with the new forum software why not just pull it from Google Play?


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

I do not have control over doing that. They do. I could tell them to pull it, but that then might stop any leverage I have over them $ wise. After all, it is suppose to be working and not have such issues. I hope it will be fixed, but it really has been quite some time.


----------



## ciurca (Apr 14, 2009)

Lots of problems for me as well on both my gs3 and galaxy nexus. I do like Tapatalk.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Very strange. All of a sudden it's working fine. I did uninstall/reinstall for the 12th time. Maybe that did it ??????


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Hey Guys...Just now I sent into Google play a new Android App for DBSTalk.com that is powered by TapaTalk. So at some point, two will show up. DBSTalk (Forum Runner) and DBSTalk.com (DBNet, LLC). the .com one is TapaTalk. (Not sure how long it takes to show up in the app store.)

NOTE...I have never used it, so I have NO IDEA about the app. So please help each other. The old DBSTalk Forum Runner App will be removed at some point. (Can't do it on my own and need ForumRunner to remove it and I have requested that.)

_(*Apple iOS users reading this*...I can not even upload the app to Apple until my account is approved. Once that is done, I can upload the app and then that will need to be approved. As such, it is all out of my hands at this time. Sorry to say I have no idea how long any of this will take. No idea at all.)_


----------



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks. I just installed the new version and it works well.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

AH, it does work. :

Sent from my ADR6400L using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

David, the app works great. Maybe this one will be easier to update and to add additional features.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Great. Looking forward to it on iOS. Thanks.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

BubblePuppy said:


> David, the app works great. Maybe this one will be easier to update and to add additional features.


Just a note...I have no control over the app functions. That would be TapaTalk. I just pay for the right to brand the app. So any suggestion would go to them.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

David Bott said:


> Just a note...I have no control over the app functions. That would be TapaTalk. I just pay for the right to brand the app. So any suggestion would go to them.


Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## p010ne (Aug 19, 2006)

I have tried everything from my Motorola Xoom wifi at the latest JellyBean available to it and the new app does not recognize my p010ne login?
David Brott was helpful and even tried my login with a password I supplied and he was able to login on his HTC Thunderbolt android phone!
I gave the app one star because it does not work for me!


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

p010ne said:


> I have tried everything from my Motorola Xoom wifi at the latest JellyBean available to it and the new app does not recognize my p010ne login?
> David Brott was helpful and even tried my login with a password I supplied and he was able to login on his HTC Thunderbolt android phone!
> I gave the app one star because it does not work for me!


I had an issue with the non branded Tapatalk 2 ios app logging in to any forum I tried. After troubleshooting I found out the app has a password restriction itself, passwords can't be greater than 16 characters. When I modified the passwords in question I was able to login successfully.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Blurayfan said:


> I had an issue with the non branded Tapatalk 2 ios app logging in to any forum I tried. After troubleshooting I found out the app has a password restriction itself, passwords can't be greater than 16 characters. When I modified the passwords in question I was able to login successfully.


In this case I wish it was that easy. Would not be the length in this case. No issue logging in with his account on 2 other Android devices I have. So it seems like an OS version thing. (Apps, oh what fun.)


----------



## p010ne (Aug 19, 2006)

David Bott said:


> In this case I wish it was that easy. Would not be the length in this case. No issue logging in with his account on 2 other Android devices I have. So it seems like an OS version thing. (Apps, oh what fun.)


I really appreciate the effort David has exerted on my behalf; however, I have absolutely no idea what is wrong with the Motorola Xoom wifi? I suppose there is no tracing that can be activated on either end?
It is curious that the app doesn't complain about my login attempt but just presents the login register prompt and otherwise ignores me!


----------



## JJaret (Aug 25, 2004)

Why not allow access through the Tapatalk App for Android and IOS? I use it for XDA and AVS.


----------



## p010ne (Aug 19, 2006)

JJaret said:


> Why not allow access through the Tapatalk App for Android and IOS? I use it for XDA and AVS.


I also use that; however, I doubt that it has support to control Cutting Edge features (I am able to sign-in to many forums on it with my Jelly Beans)?


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

JJaret said:


> Why not allow access through the Tapatalk App for Android and IOS? I use it for XDA and AVS.


Good question that I will be happy again to give an answer. Personally, I do not feel good allowing another company to make $ from our traffic. You see, not only do they charge for the app, and it is a nice app, but then they make $ from the ads run on the app from our visitors. I would rather try to have the ad money come in to help support the site operations vs going to someone else. So I purchased, yes I paid for, the app to be branded for use on this site. As such, it it free for the members to use and also, if we can recoup the cost, it may make a few $ for the site.

If we end up not making anything for the site and thus loosing money, then we will need to discontinue it. It will cost us $49 a month just to have both iOS and Android versions of the app PLUS good old Apple wants $99 a year for the right to be able to post the app. (And let me tell you, IT IS NOT AN EASY PROCESS! Totally amazed anyone actually puts up with it.)

Hope this helps.

Side Note...TapaTalk has been very nice to work with. I have great respect for what they are doing.


----------



## JJaret (Aug 25, 2004)

Good question that I will be happy again to give an answer. Personally, I do not feel good allowing another company to make $ from our traffic. You see, not only do they charge for the app, and it is a nice app, but then they make $ from the ads run on the app from our visitors. I would rather try to have the ad money come in to help support the site operations vs going to someone else. So I purchased, yes I paid for, the app to be branded for use on this site. As such, it it free for the members to use and also, if we can recoup the cost, it may make a few $ for the site. 

If we end up not making anything for the site and thus loosing money, then we will need to discontinue it. It will cost us $49 a month just to have both iOS and Android versions of the app PLUS good old Apple wants $99 a year for the right to be able to post the app. (And let me tell you, IT IS NOT AN EASY PROCESS! Totally amazed anyone actually puts up with it.)

Hope this helps. 

Side Note...TapaTalk has been very nice to work with. I have great respect for what they are doing.


Understood. I don't recall seeing ads on the app. No complaints. Thanks for the info.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Will a dark theme be added? would be nice for night time viewing.

Never mind found it in settings.

Sent from my YP-G1 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Any plans for a tablet app based off tapatalk hd?

Sorry for double posy.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Only if Tapatalk releases it to the branded customers. (I would hope they would....just not sure when.)


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

Loving the new app thus far!

Sent from my EVO using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## p010ne (Aug 19, 2006)

:flaiming Still hating tapatalk build versions (ditto for satelliteguys too) for Motorola Xoom Wifi (ignores logins)! !pusht!


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Well we wait for the next version for us. Not much we can do. Maybe make a post to Tapatalk?


----------



## p010ne (Aug 19, 2006)

:righton: OK, I posted to them on https://www.facebook.com/tapatalk?fref=ts :righton:


----------



## p010ne (Aug 19, 2006)

I just got a new version that even allows my login OK with Motorola xoom! 

Sent from my Xoom using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Nice to read. Please also be aware we are now testing a new app... Topify. See other thread if interested.


----------



## p010ne (Aug 19, 2006)

Topify is no go for either android or iOS!


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Not sure why you say that as I am using it now on Android.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Motorola Xoom 4.1.2. It was working great until 3 releases ago. Even the one that came out today still hangs on the initial splash screen. I uninstalled and rebooted. Still doesn't get past the initial splash screen after re-installing. Something changed 3 releases ago.

Todays app is version 2.4.13.9.

Sadly, I didn't backup the older version to try reloading it and see if it still works.


----------



## p010ne (Aug 19, 2006)

Curious that all that is fine with my xoom? 

Sent from my Xoom using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

jkane, you can try using the FREE version of the TapaTalk app and then look up DBSTalk to use the site. Thank might work for you.


----------



## p010ne (Aug 19, 2006)

jkane said:


> Motorola Xoom 4.1.2. It was working great until 3 releases ago. Even the one that came out today still hangs on the initial splash screen. I uninstalled and rebooted. Still doesn't get past the initial splash screen after re-installing. Something changed 3 releases ago.
> 
> Todays app is version 2.4.13.9.
> 
> Sadly, I didn't backup the older version to try reloading it and see if it still works.I su


 :nono2: I suppose you have rebooted your xoom, sometimes that helps with problems? :eek2:


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

The latest dbstalk app allows me to open links to other forums using the app.

I clicked on xda developers from the browser and I was able to browse that forum using the dbstalk app.

Sent from my YP-G1 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Yes, some nice changes in the recent version.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

Starting today, and after I upgraded my s3 to Jelly Bean 4.3, it says the secure key doesn't match and won't let my post from my phone.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Suggest uninstalling the app and installing it again.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

I did that twice, same error

Sent from my SPH-L710 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

Third time was a charm, didn't think the last post would work.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Yes, it seems Android 4.3 has ben giving people issues. I have the same with some other apps I use. They seem to have done something with security.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Did you try the tapatalk app?

Sent from my YP-G1 using Tapatalk 4


----------

